# Woe is Me



## DL Rupper (Mar 15, 2008)

Well we survived the Tornado Warning so far, more bad weather may be on the way.  Poor old Dodge Ram got hammered.  Hail somewhere between golfball and baseball size hit it.  These are the challenging times of full-timing I keep talking about.  Excitement yes.  Fun no.


----------



## Kerri (Mar 15, 2008)

RE: Woe is Me

DL
 My goodness, where are you at. I'm happy to read your doing ok. 
Kerri


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: Woe is Me

DL...I own a body shop so I've got some experience if you need any help with claims, etc. Remember, its only sheet metal, the body is precious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: Woe is Me

Glad to hear u'r ok DL ,, keep up the chin ,, and remember that the dodge can be fixed ,, but u can't if u get hit by some of that hail ,, be safe and let us know how the next round of storms ,, play out ,, i wish u luck buddy ,, i have been there and done that (tropical storm barry last may )

  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: Woe is Me

We got some great pictures one spring as hail about the size you described was coming down...it was scary and we were in a brick rancher.  I can't imagine how I would feel sitting in an RV with that going on around me!  Glad to hear you are ok - stay safe!


----------

